# truck tires



## braintree (Sep 5, 2008)

anyone here tried the nitto terra grappler tire.  I would like some mich bfg's but i just cant seem to pay the money.


----------



## JBird227 (Sep 6, 2008)

If your going to go with a mud terrain I would go with the Goodyear MT/R's or the Toyo MT's. They will get you a little more milage than the nittos. If your going to get bfg's, go with the all terrains, cant beat them. They last forever.


----------



## 2tines (Sep 6, 2008)

those nittos are good tires but i have toyo a/t on my f250 4x4 work truck with 75000 plus miles


----------



## The Big Z (Sep 6, 2008)

You may want to look at some of the forums that talk about the vehicle  that you have. Example (I have a 2005 Dodge 2500 Cummins that take BFG 265/70/17 Load Range E.  i found someone that had take offs with approx 400 miles on them for $325.00  Normal price is $ 180 - 200 a piece .   There's 5 or 6 Dodge Forums.  It pays to be patient.

I hope you find what your looking for...


----------



## MonroeTaco (Sep 6, 2008)

I've been running 295/70/17 TerraGrapplers on my 2004 F-150 for about 25,000 miles and can notice very little wear so far. I do rotate every 3000 miles,though. I like them. I've had BFG's, and they're a dang good tire, but so far I'm impressed with the Nitto's. and will probably buy them again.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 6, 2008)

I want a set so I have been looking at them, too.

Good friend bought a set and he loves them. They look good and ride good. He hasn't had them long, so I know nothing of wear rate. He did have to buy online and have shipped.


----------



## braintree (Sep 7, 2008)

The nittos are so much cheaper than the bfg's so I think i will give them a try.  Thanks for the info


----------



## holton27596 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have the same nittos on my f150. They ride very well. Shop around. I got mine installed at discount tire for around 900.


----------



## ldavid008 (Sep 14, 2008)

I got a set of Firestone Transforce A/T in load range E's for my F250 this weekend for $683.69. My last set still had some tread left with 83,000 miles. But with all the traveling this hunting season I felt that I'd 'feel' better with some new rubber.

Also, check out the Uniroyals. They have some nice ones similar to the Michelins A/T's for under $700 otd (and they're made by Michelin). I wanted the Michelin LTX A/T2's but just could not justfy the extra $200+ they would have cost.

LY


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Sep 17, 2008)

JBird227 said:


> If your going to go with a mud terrain I would go with the Goodyear MT/R's or the Toyo MT's. They will get you a little more milage than the nittos. If your going to get bfg's, go with the all terrains, cant beat them. They last forever.



This is good advice. I have ahd the Goodyear MT/R's in 275x75x17's on my sequioa 4x4 since February and they are the best tire I ever had. Not loud on the hwy at all, great in wet/dry..last a good while (unlike my BFG A/T's).

My BIL used a Dodge 3500 for work and doing tractor pulls and had the same tires on it.


----------



## Mission (Sep 27, 2008)

i had the 295/70/17 nitto terra grapplers on my ram 2500 cummins. nice tires, ride great... but wear quick, at 28,000 they were shot!!! i rotated them all the time too.

maybe the diesel power, i dont know, but i just put on a set of 315 bfg's hopefully they are worth the extra cash. ive seen some with the same truck as mine with 40,000 miles on them and still 1/2 of the tread left


----------



## 4x4 (Sep 27, 2008)

What type of terrian do you travel on? No need in gettin g MT's if you dont need em. Those Goodyear MTR's are high, but they are good tires. I prefer BFG's, I dont care how much they are. Standard for my lil 4x4.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Oct 6, 2008)

i must be the odd ball but the nittos are loud, cake up, and wear to fast. i have used bridgestone duelers. they are a little pricey but just got 65,000 of my last set.


----------



## llanier44 (Oct 8, 2008)

Had Nittos on my F150-- wore out quicker than any tire I have ever used.  Replaced them with the Definity A/T from Pep Boys (made by Cooper), and I'll never buy a different tire.  Great grip, extremely good wear, looks a lot like the BF Goodrich, comes in big sizes.  PLUS-- Pep Boys runs a sale where you buy 3 get one free.  All in all, cost me about half the price of the Nittos, and a better tire in my opinion.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah nitto mud grapplers wear really quick due to how soft the rubber is. Also I hate how loud they are. I rode with a friend who had them on a dodge and they ride was terrible! very bouncy and loud. bfg only


----------



## duckcrazy (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a set of Toyo's and love them. I have had them for two years and drive back and forth from Augusta to Dublin ever weekend. They ride great and tire wear is minimal. I have around 50,000 miles on them right now and judging by the tread, I expect 85,000 plus miles out of them.


----------



## Mel (Oct 13, 2008)

I put a set of Yokohama Geolander A/Ts on my Bronco last year and love them.  Ride good and wear good.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 13, 2008)

llanier44 said:


> Had Nittos on my F150-- wore out quicker than any tire I have ever used.  Replaced them with the Definity A/T from Pep Boys (made by Cooper), and I'll never buy a different tire.  Great grip, extremely good wear, looks a lot like the BF Goodrich, comes in big sizes.  PLUS-- Pep Boys runs a sale where you buy 3 get one free.  All in all, cost me about half the price of the Nittos, and a better tire in my opinion.




 I agree, Had a set on an f350 and will NOT buy another set. Nittos wear quickly.  I was pondering the same thing  BFGs or nittos,   I will spend the extra money on BFGs from now on.


----------



## bigkga69 (Oct 13, 2008)

when the Nitto's were first introduced the rubber was harder, I had a set on my truck and got right at 40,000 out of them, now they are much softer, I think trying to keep with the crawler/mudder market, I put Pro-Comp All Terrains on my truck last year and they are great, pull good, clean out good, dont roar, and they will still "chirp" when I hit second hard!!  I think I have around 30,000 on them now and have more than half tread left, of course I rotate them like I should....


----------



## Duramax (Oct 13, 2008)

I ran alot of tires on my duramax.  The nitto terra grapplers A/T lasted the longest.  I ran 285/75/16.  I got 42,000 out of them.  They do pretty good for an all around tire.  I am running ProComp m/t's right now and they are a little loud, but the do great off road.  

I can get the nitto's for 142 or so a piece.  I got the M/T's fpr 160 a piece and that is shipped prices.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 15, 2008)

over the last 20 years with big trucks and big tires along with 40 -50 mile commutes I have come to know that hands down the best tire is a BFG at it will last the longest and ride the best.  I have got 75k out of them with rotation and running them past the wear bars.


----------



## cbowman3 (Oct 15, 2008)

boggers!!


----------



## theianoshow (Oct 22, 2008)

worst tires i have ever spent money on.... they wore out horribly quick.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Oct 27, 2008)

The Bridgestone duelers are awesome(672 mud duelers) I also got 65,000 out of a set on my jeep. I'm currently running BFG mud TAs. also avery good tire. Stay away from the BFG all terrainTAs. Once they reach half tread there no good on road or off(lugs aren't deep enough to sling mud anymore and the voids in the tread dont allow decent contact on pavement, instead of the best of both worlds you get the worst.) 
Spend the money! now or later you gotta pay to play.


----------

